# 1964 Radio Fuse



## bhholberg (Sep 11, 2009)

Where is the fuse for the radio in my 1964 Tempest? For whatever reason, there is no provision for a radio fuse in the fusebox. Is there an inline fuse that I am not seeing? An internal fuse? Please let me know, because I blew it.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have the 64 GTO. If I remember right, The radio fuse is in between the wiper and dome fuse locations. The radio power uses the AGW 2.5. But, I replaced it with AGW 3 because I couldn't find the 2.5 ones. 

Dave


----------

